# Any dyno charts out there?



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I'm curious what these car put down to the ground. Anyone happen to dyno one? I was playing with the idea of finding an AWD dyno in my area and borrowing my mom's car for the day whe I come home for thanksgiving. 
Also any ideas on what the drivetrain loss is like on these, I was trying to crunch some numbers during classes today.
Edit: I found the Matrix GIAC chip plot and found the power numbers and calculated a 71% efficiency. I am assuming this is for a manual transmission, anyone know the efficiency on the Tip?


_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 3:41 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Any dyno charts out there? (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Was supposed to have it done by PES when they were going to do my chip. Neither ever happened.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Any dyno charts out there? (VWGUY4EVER)*

I've posts on the S4 forum to find out the comparison between 6speed and Tip S4s. I hope that the W8 follows the same trend. I am pretty sure it will, both are torsen cars with a lot in common in the transmission area.
What chip were you going to run? Also do you have any intake work?


_Modified by CoolWhiteWolfsburg at 4:50 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Any dyno charts out there? (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

As I understand it, my 6 speed is the same in the S4, B5 S4 anyway.


----------

